# Can chicks hatch early



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Just wondering if chicks can hatch before 21 days? Mine are on day 19


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes they can. 
It usually means your incubator temps were a little high.
I have hatched them on day 19 that turned out fine.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

There under a hen they haven't hatched yet just way to excited ha :\


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I doubt if her temps are high. lol
Good luck with your hatch!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I doubt if her temps are high. lol
> Good luck with your hatch!


Thanks hope it happens soon  to excited one more day!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Neat! Post pics!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Her sitting


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Absolutely! Under our hens the average has been 19-20 days. When we hatch incubator it's a solid 20. We cull anything over 21 though, genetics could be a factor.


----------

